
New China (Beijing) Region Coming Soon - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2013/12/coming-soon-new-china-beijing-region.html
======
yRetsyM
Key detail here: "You will need to create an AWS account that is specific to
the Region."

Be a completely isolated region by the sound. My question, will this open up
that region to more external developers?

~~~
Cookingboy
Probably partially due to a different Terms of Services being required for a
Chinese account, such as "Local government agencies will have 24/7 full access
to your data, and they can shut down your server for any reasons without prior
notices", etc.

~~~
oddx
How it's different from same implicit Terms for accounts in USA?

~~~
sp332
They won't share the data with the NSA, as the GCHQ and other agencies would
:)

~~~
melling
Another stupid NSA comment. Well, since you made the joke... I would bet that
it is legally easier for the Chinese govt to get to your data, and they might
be willing to share some of it with our govt for the right favors.

~~~
sp332
I'm not arguing that it's easier or harder for the Chinese government to get
your data in China than it is for GCHQ to get your data in Britain. I'm only
pointing out that they are less likely to give all that data to the NSA.

This could be important if you care about _which_ government is reading your
data.

~~~
melling
Yeah, sure if you want to believe that. Let's hope the bad guys are that dumb,
it'll make them easier to catch. We should just outsource the NSA to China so
people feel safer, and it will cost less money.

------
davidw
> This Region will allow China-based and multinational companies to make use
> of a broad collection of AWS services while remaining in compliance with
> China's legal and regulatory requirements

It'll be interesting to see how that works out in practice.

~~~
mtrimpe
From my previous encounters with China related requirements their main policy
seems to be 'our data never leaves the country.'

It's an interestingly prescient decision with the Snowden revelations as a
backdrop.

If that _was_ really the original motivation for China's policies then
Amazon's US ties could spell trouble in the long run though.

~~~
techdragon
In before the next Snowden leak reveals NSA canceled their deal with amazon in
order to make this deal happen so they could spy upon Chinese companies even
easier.

------
peterkelly
Now I can finally launch my online backup service which stores each piece of
customer data as a random number in the US, and an XOR of that random number
and the actual data in China.

------
Fuxy
I don't blame the guy there's money to be made from hosting in China as well.

But i suspect this will end up being an isolated island in their system
limited to the Chinese market only.

~~~
beachstartup
> limited to the Chinese market only

yeah, limited to $9 Trillion, 9% growth Chinese market and the economies that
sell into it such as anyone in the entire world.

------
t0
Any ideas on cost? As an example, the Tokyo region is much more expensive for
EC2.

------
zmh
"while remaining in compliance with China's legal and regulatory
requirements." It could mean Chinese Government will start blocking main AWS
services outside of China to avoid noncompliance's just like what it did with
Google search.

------
franksmule
Very interesting.. But I can't see it being much use for foreign developers
unless they make getting an ICP license easier.

------
mark_lee
Kindle does not sell well in China, AWS as well

